# USA's reefer list..who is doing one?



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. I forget who is keeping track of USA's listing of reeffers,
I just got a hold of a " RO TRains " # 1960 this is before USA label.
just wondering when it might of been produced?
Sean


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Several at the link. I believe that Knut was submitting new examples.
Data Base


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Sean, 

These links may help. Trainman has the most complete list I believe. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/usatrainsgregistry/ 

http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/archive/index.php/t-106255.html 

Michael


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 13 Nov 2011 07:23 PM 
O.K. I forget who is keeping track of USA's listing of reeffers,
I just got a hold of a " RO TRains " # 1960 this is before USA label.
just wondering when it might of been produced?
Sean 
Sean,

I just keep a database of USA Trains equipment to help me with the Garden Railroad database, gbdb.info that is on line.

That way I have the basic information to add when a photograph of an item becomes available.
The R1960 is actually a wood box car in 1:24 scale, not a reefer - the description I have is:
"New Haven - State of Maine Products #71960 – Wood Sides with Steel Doors & Ends"
First production was in 1989 


The 'EMD Trainman' on the Trainboard was Shawn, he left there and formed the Yahoo Group in Michael's post just over a year ago.
The information on the trainboard is out of date and also partly incorrect; Shawn and others on the Yahoo Group have been busy collecting USA Trains information in both picture albums and pdf files.
I keep in close contact with Shawn and we help each other out with Large Scale info - he focuses mostly on USA Trains items - I'm trying to cover all of Large Scale on the GBDB but that will be a never ending exercise.

If you are willing to provide a suitable picture of your car, at least 1200 pixels wide, in focus, preferably sitting on a section of track with not too much distracting background, I would be happy to add it to the database.

Knut

PS: There are a lot of USA Trains calalogues on the gbdb.info database you can download if you want to do some research yourself.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I'll see if I can get a pic soon 
You want it by e-mail? 
Sean


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K.


----------

